# Film for an old Kodak Brownie 44A?



## bennnnn (Sep 11, 2010)

New here, just got a vintage Kodak brownie 44a and was wondering where i could find film for it, ebay for example.

cheeers for any help!


----------



## compur (Sep 11, 2010)

The 44A uses 127 film.  There are still a few sources for fresh 127 film. 

Such as ...

Color film here:
127 film in the Frugal Photographer catalog

B&W film here:
Fotokemika Efke R100 iso 100 127 size | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## Orrin (Sep 11, 2010)

The B&H catalog still lists "Portra 160NC' in the 127 size for $12 per roll.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 11, 2010)

Orrin said:


> The B&H catalog still lists "Portra 160NC' in the 127 size for $12 per roll.


Yup, they have a few:
Roll Film

Looks like they have Kodak Portra 160NC, Fuji Provia 100F, and Efke R100 in 127.


----------



## bennnnn (Sep 16, 2010)

Cheers guys.

Ive now got the efke iso 100 film, loaded in my camera.
My question now is, ive wound it to the point where a square dot appears. Are there dots instead of numbers on this film or shall i wind it further until i see a number 1?

sorry if this is a stupid question but thats why im here right?
thankssssss!


----------



## compur (Sep 16, 2010)

Frames are numbered. Once film is started and the back is closed, advance to 
frame #1. 

If that camera uses only a red window for advancing film (i.e., no frame 
counter) then keep the window covered and only uncover it for advancing
film in subdued light.  If it has no cover, use some dark tape to cover it.
Otherwise you could fog the film or cause film markings to appear in your
images.


----------

